# Locales de electronica en Buenos Aires, Argentina



## Manonline (Dic 12, 2006)

Aca les dejo un archivo de Excel donde hay un montonazo de locales donde venden componentes electronicos... tienen nombre del local, direccion, telefono, horarios y mails...


Yo preferentemente compro en Capital Federal, los de la calle Uruguay y los de Boulogne Sur Mer son los mejores....


Espero qe les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Loktar (Dic 12, 2006)

Sos un capo Manonline! Lo necesitaba ya que ahora me voy a vivir para allá.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 12, 2006)

jejeje es un listado de 34 locales dispersos x todo Buenos Aires... yo ayer mande a hacer presupuesto a 6 locales... x ahora me respondio uno solo ¬¬

si qieren buscar precios hagan eso... y vas comprando lo mas barato de cada lugar jajajajajaja






Edito: Por favor Li-on en lo posible destaca este post asi qda bien visible, gracias =)


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 12, 2006)

Yo por mi cuenta siempre compro en Electronica Liniers (Timoteo Gordillo y Rivadavia) o sino por paraná.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 12, 2006)

Si... yo las veces qe compre, compre en Parana o en Musikman y Electrocuba qe son los locales qe estan en frente de mi colegio... tmb un par de veces en Electronica Bousa... pero me comentaron qe los locales de Once (Calle Boulogne Sur Mer) se pelean por los precios...


----------



## rampage (Dic 13, 2006)

Buenisimo! Muchas gracias.


----------



## malev05 (Feb 1, 2007)

realmente un SUPER POST!!!
sobre todo para personas que no viven en Bs As!!!!!!!!!!

muchas gracias!


----------



## GH (May 3, 2008)

Un año y medio despues del post me sirvió mucho el dato. MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Manonline (May 3, 2008)

Tanto que espero qe sigan existiendo los locales que figuran ahi jajaja...


----------



## marduktot (May 3, 2008)

si, hay algunos que no se si todavia existen. Por mi parte yo compraba todo en electronica liniers pero ahora estoy muy lejos. compro sobre boulongne sur mer y las cosas raras de la familia LM y otras en GM y Elko


----------



## Manonline (May 3, 2008)

Yo compro todo en Microelectronica y SyC (calle Paraná), para mi son los mas baratos...


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 4, 2008)

antes compraba en center de electronica ( en quesada y cdad de la paz), pero no tenian la mayoria de las cosas. y muchas veces me di cuenta de que me trataban de idiota y me querian cobrar muy por encima del verdadero precio.( un dia iba y compraba un bc 548 a 15 centavos. al dia siguiente estaba a 50 centavos)
En musikman atienden muchas veces de mala onda, pero los precios son siempre los mismos
una vez , buscando capacitores variables para sintonia, no conseguia por ningun lado, y se me ocurrio meterme a preguntar en Yankelevich , pero parece que no les gusta atender el negocio.
en Bousa son buena onda , pero me queda mas lejos. 
actualmente compro en Electrocuba 2000 (blanco encalada y cuba )
pero hay cosas que no puedo conseguir por aca. todavia nunca pude usar un capacitor variable de los que se usan en los tx de fm. algunos transistores que dicen que ya ni existen, o no los tienen. (me mandan al centro)


----------



## Manonline (May 4, 2008)

busca en microelectornica que yo compre 3 capacitores variables de distintos colores... ahora no me los acuerdo...


----------



## jabelpaz (Oct 17, 2008)

me sirvio mucho el dato - gracias manonline


----------



## acussep (Nov 18, 2008)

GRACIAS LOCO! acabo de ver este post y me salva la vida. ya estaba pensando en hacerme un viajecito a liniers, lo que no me causaba ninguna gracia (yo tmb soy de zona norte, san isidro)


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 18, 2008)

Yo soy de zona norte tambien, mas precisamente en San Fernando.

Antes iba a electrónica liniers, pero devido a su pachorra para atender al público, me fui a radio-oeste, te atienden rápido y tiene catálo en internet como electrónica liniers www.radio-oeste.com

Hace un par de días fui a GM electrónica, me atendieron rapidísimo y lo que no conseguí, fui a una tienda a la vuelta de GM y me atendieron rebien (no recuerdo el nombre de la calle y del negocio) de echo, una persona de GM me mandó alli.

En mi próxima compra, haré lo mismo.

Para los que somos de zona norte y tiene que comprar muy poquitas cosas y no tiene ganas de hacerce un viajecito, en la calle Santa Fe y  Paraná, en Vicente López jay una tienda de electrónica y reparaciónd de equipos.


----------



## acussep (Nov 18, 2008)

se, vos estas mas lejos todavia que yo de liniers, es un viaje...La que vos decis no es "Master-TV" (santa fe y edison). 
Ahi comentaban mas arriba comentaban y vos tambien, no se que tienen con las casas del centro en la calle Parana, atienden tan mal algunos que parece que te estuvieran haciendo un favor. Yo una vez fui testigo (y esto no lo estoy exagerando) como un chabon y su novia (jejeje) se mataba a trompadas con uno de los empleados de una casa de audio de Paraná, por lo mal que lo habian tratado.


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 19, 2008)

Si, MASTER TV, Gracias acussep. Ya hacía rato que no hiba que hasta el nombre ni me acordaba. Y corrigo de nuevo, es Santan Fe y edison, como lo dijo acuussep y queda en Martinez. Es a 4 cuadras de la calle Paraná.


----------



## bieber45 (Nov 29, 2009)

Manonline dijo:


> Aca les dejo un archivo de Excel donde hay un montonazo de locales donde venden componentes electronicos... tienen nombre del local, direccion, telefono, horarios y mails...
> 
> 
> hola Manon, quiero empezar con transformadores y no tengo la menor idea de donde comprar !! conoces algo o alguien que ayude, tambien tengo una pequeña discapacidad que no me permite mverme mucho, soy de la zona de ramos mejia, siconocen algo, agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2009)

bieber45 dijo:


> hola Manon, quiero empezar con transformadores y no tengo la menor idea de donde comprar !! conoces algo o alguien que ayude, tambien tengo una pequeña discapacidad que no me permite mverme mucho, *soy de la zona de ramos mejia*, siconocen algo, agradeceria.


Avenida de Mayo esquina Saavedra, Ramos Mejía


----------



## bieber45 (Nov 30, 2009)

gracias fogonazo! el asunto es que ahi compro los que uso, con que cara me presento y les digo que me expliquen algo, je, temo por la integridad de mi receptaculo de patadas !!  ya que estamos sabes del algun post el respecto ? soy totalmente ignorante del asunto. saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 30, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Avenida de Mayo esquina Saavedra, Ramos Mejía



fogo soy tambien de ramos mejia pero esa casa le compre 2 veces son rrre carerosen especial es trafos me pasaron $45 un trafo de 12v 1A un robo jejej pero en liniers lo consegui a $10  no recomendables la casa se llama rafo  

mira bieber45 por que no vas a liniers y ay vas a conseguir de todo (radio oeste , electronica liniers ) te ba a salir mas barato te tomas el tren o el 96 te eja justo 
preguntilla piadosa fogo de que parte sos??

para los que estan en capital les recomien do alamtec la casa del trafo y high tec electronica en escalabrini otiz al 60 por donde esta alamtec ay un monton de casas de electronica  http://www.alamtec.com.ar/ver_productos.php?grupo=2 


saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2009)

bieber45 dijo:


> gracias fogonazo! el asunto es que ahi compro los que uso, *con que cara me presento y les digo que me expliquen algo*, je, temo por la integridad de mi receptaculo de patadas !!  ya que estamos sabes del algun post el respecto ? soy totalmente ignorante del asunto. saludos


¿ Que es lo que quieres saber ?
En una época había una casa de electrónica sobre la calle lateral a la plaza la que es mano hacia la estación poco antes de cruzar Gaona.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 30, 2009)

bieber45 dijo:


> gracias fogonazo! el asunto es que ahi compro los que uso, con que cara me presento y les digo que me expliquen algo, je, temo por la integridad de mi receptaculo de patadas !!  ya que estamos sabes del algun post el respecto ? soy totalmente ignorante del asunto. saludos



cual es tu duda???


----------



## cvaz (Feb 24, 2010)

estaria bueno seguir agrandando la lista...
que todos pongamos locales que sean importantes en este post 
como para actualizar y tambien para no viajar tanto.. depende de las necesidades de cada uno por ejemplo yo vivo en ezeiza =D 

jaja

muy bueno el post Manonline sos un groso!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2010)

cvaz dijo:


> estaria bueno seguir agrandando la lista.....


¿ Leíste esto ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## glendushka (Jun 14, 2010)

Excelente, muchísimas gracias


----------



## andreslinares (Jun 23, 2010)

capo me ahoraste mucho trabajo gracias


----------



## fafa83 (Abr 26, 2012)

buena informacion, tengo penzado cruzar el charco y pasar 2 dias de descanzo y desconectarme un poco..  como la Av. Rondeau ya me la conozco  ¡¡por que no visitar algunos locales!!  jejejeje

no enserio buena info!!


----------

